# Navarre Pier--Feb 5th, 7am - 11 am



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Got up early this morning to go and see if anyone was catching anything. I mainly sat in the store and talked with Dan most of the morning while several fishermen and walkers passed through. I did venture out to the end one time, but no was catching anything... That was still the story when I was leaving. All said and done, there were probably a dozen fishermen that passed through, but not one fish amongst them. While I was out on the end, I looked to see if there were any sheepies on the piliings, but the water was a little stained and it was hard to see more than about 5' into it. The sum total is I didn't see any fish out there this morning, but the closer we get to Cobia season, the more the fishing should pick up...


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

so when does cobia season start? thanks


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Depending on how soon the water warms up, it can be from ealy March to early April... Just watch the forum for Cobia post and you'll know when it's here. :thumbsup:


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Tarver - you're not thinking about joining our resident beach hobo by moving in under the pier are you?


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

need2fish said:


> Tarver - you're not thinking about joining our resident beach hobo by moving in under the pier are you?


 :brows: All this time on my hands and no money, I've got to do something!!!


----------

